# Gator guide for eufala



## Killer (Aug 2, 2015)

Any recommendations


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Contact Redneck1 - see messages in the general hunting fourm.


----------



## wthunter11 (Aug 2, 2015)

Contact Andy kiker with bloody boat adventures. He's local and already has some nice gators scouted. Tell him brian sent you. 706 249 1385


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

In a word  ( REDNECK 1 )


----------

